Ask HN: Should you localize error codes in the console? - julienreszka
======
ktpsns
I generally don't like a localized console (German here). Copy and pasting
error messages to Google is much easier when it is in English. I frequently
run stuff like

    
    
       LANG="C" make
    

to ensure English output.

